# looking to buying a bike...but what kind?



## zombiest (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi everyone, im new to the bike scene and im looking to buying a bike with a budget of 300-400 dollars(im thrifty). But i dont know what type of bike i should get? Maybe you guys can help me out? I am person who would want a bike for fitness(weight loss), i would like to bike far distances, and uphill. What kind of bike should i be looking for? And would I be able to find such a bike with such a price range? Please help me out Thanks!


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

what type of terrain will you be riding: pavement, gravel, dirt? Also, "far distances" is relative, how much time per ride? 1 hour rides? 2 hours or more? What region do you live in? so we know what kind of hills you're dealing with.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

How new are we talking?

Maybe borrowing a hybrid would be a good start. I generally think that a fairly traditional, geared road bike is the most versatile for on-pavement riding, but you need to be reasonably comfortable on bikes or the drop bars can be quite a learning curve. IMO, drop bars are potentially much more comfortable on a long ride.

It's very difficult to buy the right bike the first time around, so if you have the option to borrow a road bike for a while too, you'll be better equipped to make a good decision.

Regardless, at that budget, you're looking at either a used bike (one of mine is used, btw) or the very bottom of the barrel in new bikes. If you don't already know bikes very well, finding a used bike at a local shop that deals in used bikes and will stand behind them takes some of the risk and guesswork out of the purchase, rather than buying via Craig's List, EBay or an online catalog.


----------



## zombiest (Jan 16, 2011)

99% on pavement, as far as hours, whats the ideal fitness bike run? For instance i run to stay healthy and i usually run 3-5 miles a day in 30 min -1 hr... whats the equivalent amount of hour(s) and how hard should i be riding(as you can see i dont know what im talking about) to make up for that type of workout? I do however live flatlands but nearby are uphill pavements, I live in San Jose, Ca. and plan to ride to my gf's house in San Francisco once per weekend.Also i do not have the ability to borrow a bike, although i dont mind buying a used bike, and i dont mind buying a bottom barrel new bike.


----------



## zombiest (Jan 16, 2011)

Also i have been bikesdirect.com only bc i been seeing it on other posts, would you recommend this place to get a bike? And why are they cheap? is the quality cheap?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

zombiest said:


> Also i have been bikesdirect.com only bc i been seeing it on other posts, would you recommend this place to get a bike? And why are they cheap? is the quality cheap?



Quality is exactly the same as bikes sold in bike shops; in fact, most bikes are made in same factories to same qc standards anyway; but that is another story [which you can find plenty about on the forums]

Question of price is different; prices paid by consumers are related to cost of distribution method; lower cost distribution; lower cost to buyer


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

zombiest said:


> 99% on pavement, as far as hours, whats the ideal fitness bike run? For instance i run to stay healthy and i usually run 3-5 miles a day in 30 min -1 hr... whats the equivalent amount of hour(s) and how hard should i be riding(as you can see i dont know what im talking about) to make up for that type of workout? I do however live flatlands but nearby are uphill pavements, I live in San Jose, Ca. and plan to ride to my gf's house in San Francisco once per weekend.Also i do not have the ability to borrow a bike, although i dont mind buying a used bike, and i dont mind buying a bottom barrel new bike.


That's about 60 miles to your GF's? you'd probably want a road bike then.

Running is generally harder than riding, but for me anyway, it's much easier to ride every day and not feel beat up than it is to run every day.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

if you want a decent bike, you need to spend around $700 - $1,000. i know there are road bikes around your $300-$400 price range but believe me - you're not gonna get very far with them because they are heavy. you may wanna check craigslist if you dont wanna spend a lot for a decent bike.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Another Bikes direct, should I buy it thread. These come in at about 5 per month now.
Here's the lowdown...

*Bikes Direct = great company

Newbie rider + Bikes Direct = bike that doesn't fit or doesn't feel right.*


----------



## zombiest (Jan 16, 2011)

I agree black box my knees hurt from too much impact on pavement and yeah 60 is something i will build up to i wont do that as soon as i get the bike


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

zombiest said:


> Hi everyone, im new to the bike scene and im looking to buying a bike with a budget of 300-400 dollars(im thrifty). But i dont know what type of bike i should get? Maybe you guys can help me out? I am person who would want a bike for fitness(weight loss), i would like to bike far distances, and uphill. What kind of bike should i be looking for? And would I be able to find such a bike with such a price range? Please help me out Thanks!


It sounds like you enjoy intense exercise. Riding uphill certainly fits that bill. Does maintaining a solid high speed through the ride appeal to you? Do you prefer to exercise continuously or take frequent breaks? If you like the idea of seeing how fast you can cover the ground and how far you can go in a ride then get the road bike. No other bike converts energy to miles covered more efficiently.

Compared to running I find riding much more enjoyable. If your knees bug you when running and you'd like to improve that feel free to PM me and I can discuss some things that can make your running much easier on your body. (I'm not a barefoot weirdo or selling something, just an experienced distance runner/coach who hates to see beginning runners struggle with technique mistakes). This just isn't the forum to talk running.

Bikesdirect sells quality bikes. Due to the lack of a storefront and lack of magazine ads, their costs are stripped down to just the components. Their guarantee is pretty good for a mail-order store. Unfortunately beginning riders really need help to get the right fit of bike and it's adjustments and BD.com can't offer that in the same way as the local bike store. BD also does not do free adjustments and other services that I have enjoyed with my LBS (local bike shop). The used bike market is similar in many ways. So I think those options are better for an experienced buyer who can assess fit and do mechanical adjustments even as they shop. FYI I'm also a thrifty DIY'er; I rebuilt my own 5 speed transmission because I knew I could figure it out and I couldn't bear to see a lot of money disappear having it done by a pro. Yet I went LBS for my bike, paid more for it, and I'm perfectly happy with the decision. If you focus a little time finding a good LBS I feel it's a better value overall unless price absolutely dictates otherwise.

David


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I hate to be a bearer of bad news but unfortunately you're not going to get much for the price you stated. If you want to ride long distances (and I don't know what that means to you - to me it means at least 50mi+) you're going to regret buying anything in that price range. I'm not trying to be a snob who thinks anything less than $2500 isn't any good, but from your description I think you'd like the bike much better if you could spend ~ $800 - 1100.

Bikes Direct is a good company. They do what they say they will do & there's no difference in their bikes when compared to the same models with the same equipment sold in bike shops. Nothing wrong with buying used, either. If you take the used route I *STRONGLY* advise you to take a knowledgeable, experienced cyclist with you.


----------



## zombiest (Jan 16, 2011)

I do understand that the more money the more better the bike but at this moment i cant afford that kind of money...


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Hooben said:


> Another Bikes direct, should I buy it thread. These come in at about 5 per month now.
> Here's the lowdown...
> 
> *Bikes Direct = great company
> ...



Thanks 

However, fit is personal of course, and every cyclist responds differently; but thousands of cyclists disagree with your assumption that Newbie riders can not get a good fit when buying online

If almost never hear of fit issues from customers; but instead we hear daily of people who are very happy with their bikes.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

If you know what size of bike you need, then I'd opt for Craigs List. 
$300 - $400 will get you a lot more bike than you can purchase new for that money.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

The major brands are loathe to give up customers, and make bikes down to just above your budget.

Phone a lot of shops in your area, ask them what they can do for your budget, and make a list. You can search the 'net for reviews, and find specs on bikepedia.com if you get offered something used, although those may not have their stock components anymore. Then you can go and ride bikes, which IMO is worth quite a lot. Riding sixty miles on oldish technology is not so bad - I did San Francisco to Santa Cruz on an old Trek touring bike with downtube shifters a while ago, and enjoyed it - but riding that kind of distance on a bike that doesn't fit right is torture.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

frpax said:


> If you know what size of bike you need, then I'd opt for Craigs List.
> $300 - $400 will get you a lot more bike than you can purchase new for that money.


+1.. I think Bikes Direct offers great value but I wouldn't even consider a new bike (even from them) for that much money. If you wanted to save up another $100-200 more, BD will have something worth buying, but no new bike will be any better than a GMC Denali bike from Walmart at that price. Strongly consider going used on Craigslist. You'll get a higher quality older road bike with at least decent components for $300-400. I've seen many nicely- equipped bikes that are within five to six years of age going for that on C-list that. Make sure take the bike for a test ride before buying.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah bennett is right, a decent entry level bike, even at bikes direct is gonna be hard to find for three to five hundred bucks. seven or eight, on the other hand, will probably get you past shimano 2300 into tiagra shifting territory, which is solid entry level grouping. 

2300 is not gonna hold up to long road rides, but sora and tiagra will. and bikesdirect is the only place where you'll find a decent and affordable aluminum frame with tiagra shifters for less than 700. tiagra on trek, cannondale, specialized, whatever, bd is fair to claim that it'll cost you twice as much for the same component mix

this one looks good...very nice bang for buck

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/grand_record_x.htm


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

In reading through your posts and considering your intended purposes and price range, I think you best option is to check out LBS's that carry used road bikes. This gives you the advantages of potentially getting a decent bike for your money, some assistance with sizing/ fit, and test rides. Post purchase, many will include some level of support in the way of tune ups/ adjustments.

Barring that option, I think your next best bet is to start looking at the used market in your area. To a large extend, success here depends on locale, but given what you've offered, yours sounds promising. The pitfalls to going this route are that you get no sizing assistance and (assuming you have no real mechanical knowledge of bikes) won't recognize some problems used bikes can have. Ideally, bring someone knowledgeable in these areas along to guide you - and don't consider a bike you cant test ride.

Buying online is similar to buying used except that you do get a warranty, but no test rides and little sizing assistance. Even when you pin down your sizing requirements, their geometry charts are sometimes lacking. You'll also need someone to assist with final assembly, tuning and fit, so assuming you don't feel confident doing these tasks yourself, your LBS will need to be tapped as a resource, which narrows the gap of money saved by buying online. All things considered, I wouldn't advise it for a first time buyer, unless they knew their sizing requirements beforehand. And even then, you have to know how to apply those requirements to the geo charts.

Last thought. You want to build saddle time to the point of ridng distances and (presumably) are in decent physical condition. I suggest not underplaying the importance of getting fit right, because no matter the purchasing option you choose, being uncomfortable on the bike will result in no real money saved, because in the end you won't ride the bike.


----------



## myfun (Nov 3, 2010)

PJ352, You're awsome with giving some of the best in depth advise but I have a question. HOw are you able to do it all times of the day and night? Do you work for roadbikereview.com/ beginner's corner? :lol:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

myfun said:


> PJ352, You're awsome with giving some of the best in depth advise but I have a question. HOw are you able to do it all times of the day and night? Do you work for roadbikereview.com/ beginner's corner? :lol:


Thanks for the compliment. To answer your questions, it's pretty simple, really. I type _really_ fast and don't sleep much. I'm not on RBR's payroll, so the advice I give is free - and worth the cost, IMHO.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah....but the problem with used is you just dont know. you have no idea what the bike went through before you got it. plus, no warranty means something breaks, which it will invariably on a used bike for 300 bucks, its gonna be your responsibility to pay to have it fixed. which sucks. new equipment imo is always better, you get to grow into and learn from it, as you learn how wear and tear affects new condition, i.e. how a bike "ages" under you and how it responds to the pressures you, not anyone else, puts on it. and two, you benefit from the normal depreciation rate, if the bike is worth anything when you're done, you benefit by selling it, not anyone else. the equity has a high opportunity cost, you get more than just a new bike itself when you purchase new. 


a friend of mine brought a lightly used bike from craigslist for like 500 bucks. he didnt ask me beforehand and he thought he recognized the aluminum motobecane tri frame. which it was a nice frame. unfortunately, the guy who sold it to him swapped out for a narrow set of used cro moly bars, removed the shimano for a new el cheapo chain, erased the "sora" stenciling, and did a bunch of other foul shyt that my homie was pretty pissed off about when he found out. i told him you should have looked first, at that same price you coulda had an aluminum frame and a tiagra groupset. now all you have is a bike you pretty much have to ride until something breaks and costs you more, or until you're ready for an upgrade, which this guy was a div 1 athlete, is gonna be soon.


new is alaways better than used, ask a pro, all things being equal, he would prefer. set a budget, add 20percent to it, then look for aluminum specs with entry to mid level groupsets. bd will save much of the 20 percent.


----------



## martywoodman (Jan 10, 2010)

*I got a great new bike for $400*

At the risk of being called a bikesdirect shill, I want to weigh in with my opinion... Two years ago I purchased a Windsor Wellington 3.0 from bikesdirect for under $400. It is an entry-level road bike- aluminum frame and carbon fiber fork, Shimano Sora components. I put 2,000 miles on it the first year and 3,000 miles on it the second. I've commuted 10 miles each way to work 80 times and have ridden 5 centuries. It's a great bike! Yes, I researched how to fit myself and shopped around before I bought. Keep in mind, however, that you'll need to purchase a helmet, and perhaps lights and apparel. I highly recommend this bike for beginners on a budget. I'm 54 and live in Tennessee. The photo has a few upgrades, the rack and bag, also the Brooks saddle.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

martywoodman, really nice bike. 

Bikes direct...you're right, I cannot assume anything. But it would be nice if zombiest might go down to an LBS and at least have an idea what size bike he needs. Then he could call you guys up and Walla. 
Oh, and bikes direct...I really like the Kestrels you've been carrying. Nice stuff.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

martywoodman said:


> At the risk of being called a bikesdirect shill, I want to weigh in with my opinion... Two years ago I purchased a Windsor Wellington 3.0 from bikesdirect for under $400. It is an entry-level road bike- aluminum frame and carbon fiber fork, Shimano Sora components. I put 2,000 miles on it the first year and 3,000 miles on it the second. I've commuted 10 miles each way to work 80 times and have ridden 5 centuries. It's a great bike! Yes, I researched how to fit myself and shopped around before I bought. Keep in mind, however, that you'll need to purchase a helmet, and perhaps lights and apparel. I highly recommend this bike for beginners on a budget. I'm 54 and live in Tennessee. The photo has a few upgrades, the rack and bag, also the Brooks saddle.


im sayin...

nice bike, i think woody proves the point, and more. so the 400 (probably more like 450 500 now 2 years later) plus pedals and helmet come to what, six bucks? for sora shifters, crank, chain and derailleur, plus a nice footprint--very good deal. and woody that's a good looking bike, you did well. keep on crankin bro...


----------



## GambJoe (Aug 11, 2010)

martywoodman said:


> At the risk of being called a bikesdirect shill, I want to weigh in with my opinion... Two years ago I purchased a Windsor Wellington 3.0 from bikesdirect for under $400. It is an entry-level road bike- aluminum frame and carbon fiber fork, Shimano Sora components. I put 2,000 miles on it the first year and 3,000 miles on it the second. I've commuted 10 miles each way to work 80 times and have ridden 5 centuries. It's a great bike! Yes, I researched how to fit myself and shopped around before I bought. Keep in mind, however, that you'll need to purchase a helmet, and perhaps lights and apparel. I highly recommend this bike for beginners on a budget. I'm 54 and live in Tennessee. The photo has a few upgrades, the rack and bag, also the Brooks saddle.


I agree a cheap bike will take you a long way. 

Bd has allot of bikes, the higher price ones are a better bagain component wise. I've seen discounted bikes that have similar components that are close to twice bd pricing. 

Some posters say buy the bd bike and discard the frame. I say keep it as is and enjoy.


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/kilott_chrome_paint.htm


----------



## outwest5 (Feb 7, 2011)

My husband bought a new Trek 7.1 over a year ago for around $400 that he has really enjoyed. It is a decent bike at that price point. He ended up upgrading this' and thats' along the way, but it was a perfect bike with multiple uses.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

naah 

a cheap bike will only take you as far as a half assed interest in cycling will. either way, you stop, cheap bike stops. cheap bike stops you stop, either way you wont grow and learn past a rudimentary level on a cheap bike. not worth it


----------

